# can't get rid of bad primer smell....help please



## Zeebo (Jul 4, 2005)

Yes I should have known better but I did it anyway. I would have never done this with a client, but I did it with my own house. I had some old primer in the garage which was an almost near tinted match to the paint that I was using. The primer worked great in blocking out a dark color on 2 walls in the basement. The problem I had was that the primer was bad / spoiled. When I openned the can it smelt like bad feet...probably from being frozen or air exposure over time. I still decided to use it thinking that 2 coats of paint would cover up the smell. I was dead wrong and embarrassed.

After 2 coats of paint the primer smell was still leaking through the paint (good quality 100% acrylic paint - no I did not cheap out on this one). I decided to put on a third coat with an added liquid odor enchancer to the paint...a little better but still have the smell. I have tried airing out the room for 2 days and using 3 odor eliminating pucks...all of which have helped somewhat but not a complete solution. 

Any suggestions to remedy this problem??? I thought about using Zinnser Odorless Oil stain (tinted) followed with 1 coat of paint. Would the primer seal in the smell??? Do I need to use something stronger such as BIN??

It has only been 4 days since the last application of paint. Maybe I should leave it for another week and air it out and the smell will go away??

You suggestions for odor elimination would be helpful. Yes I know...never do it again...fortunately it was on my own house...unfortunately...it was 3 days before a party and the wife is still mad...rightfully so. 

Thanks

Zeebo


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Give it a little while longer. The smell will go away after a little bit of time.


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

cut an onion in half , place in a bowl with vanilla extract.let ferment:thumbsup:


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

Zeebo said:


> Yes I should have known better but I did it anyway. I would have never done this with a client, but I did it with my own house. I had some old primer in the garage which was an almost near tinted match to the paint that I was using. The primer worked great in blocking out a dark color on 2 walls in the basement. The problem I had was that the primer was bad / spoiled. When I openned the can it smelt like bad feet...probably from being frozen or air exposure over time. I still decided to use it thinking that 2 coats of paint would cover up the smell. I was dead wrong and embarrassed.
> 
> After 2 coats of paint the primer smell was still leaking through the paint (good quality 100% acrylic paint - no I did not cheap out on this one). I decided to put on a third coat with an added liquid odor enchancer to the paint...a little better but still have the smell. I have tried airing out the room for 2 days and using 3 odor eliminating pucks...all of which have helped somewhat but not a complete solution.
> 
> ...


Next time use shellac base , get stoned quicker and odor evaporates faster.:w00t:


----------



## Zeebo (Jul 4, 2005)

Snow Man said:


> cut an onion in half , place in a bowl with vanilla extract.let ferment:thumbsup:


I read about this before....does the onion smell eliminate / destroy the odor....or does it just hide it for a couple of days???


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Strongest odor, lingering for months.. >>> *Minced garlics on hot cooking oil*... fried about 30 minutes until brown/black... guaranteed even your clothes & skins absorbed good smelling flavors in your sleep.. lol.. (just kidding, don't try it)


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

I have heard a bowl of white vinegar will dissipate the paint smell....the stinky feet smell? Dunno about that?

I do know I opened an older 5gal bucket of primer that reeked like someone took a dump in it [not possible, my own home project] - I decided it wasn't worth the risk of that smell not leaving until after the holidays.


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

Old paint/primer will go bad like that and start growing stuff in it. I would seal it with BIN and not chance the odorless Zinnser, since that is technically an acrylic in solvent, not an alkyd resin. One other option might be to get an ozone machine in there and see if that kills the odor.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

In future, upon opening a can of 
indeterminate age.
Consider the aroma to be an
IQ test of sorts. :thumbsup:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

have a cat piss on the walls. 



















I am gonna work that kitty into every post for a month


----------



## Zeebo (Jul 4, 2005)

rbsremodeling said:


> have a cat piss on the walls.
> 
> Nice!....the smell is actually worse than cat piss so that won't help.
> 
> ...


----------



## RayGoerdt (Nov 13, 2008)

Try spreading a few boxes of baking soda on newspapers in the room for a few days.


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

One other option might be to get an ozone machine in there and see if that kills the odor.

I would try this first,probably work,as would just leaving it alone for a couple more days.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:

Really though, more time and open windows and fans might help
Zinsser's Perma-Stink...er Perma-White can take weeks to stop stinking


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

chris n said:


> One other option might be to get an ozone machine in there and see if that kills the odor.
> 
> I would try this first,probably work,as would just leaving it alone for a couple more days.


Hey! I already said that!


----------



## Static Design (Nov 30, 2008)

Living air machine.


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

Hey! I already said that!

I copied it from your post


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Tell the wife if she keeps bubbling at the chops you'll need a one day notice on all her little parties.:w00t:


----------

